# 6 months validity on Medicare



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi guys ,

Early this week, my husband received his new Medicare card but with only 6months validity ( exp Oct 2017).
Normally Medicare will send 1 year validity and I know for sure they don't send a new one unless it has been instructed by immigration .

Does the 6 months validity means a grant is around the corner or it simply means Medicare has shorten the validity of the card for temporary resident holiding spouse visa .

Has anyone come across this? 

Thanks .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My husband has gotten 2 Medicare cards valid for 6 months since he lodged his 801 application. It appears to be normal practice.


----------



## summersky (Feb 12, 2017)

Had always been 6 months for me ever since I came on PMV up until I was granted the PR (when it turned to the "normal" green Medicare).


----------



## Dinoo (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah same here...I've received 2 or 3 6 month Medicare cards thus far ...they just keep extending the expiry date


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

Do I need to apply for a new card or will they send one automatically?

I applied for a new card about this time last year. I might have still been on a WHV at the time but I would've applied for my 820. My card was valid for a year I think.


----------



## summersky (Feb 12, 2017)

Arabella said:


> Do I need to apply for a new card or will they send one automatically?
> 
> I applied for a new card about this time last year. I might have still been on a WHV at the time but I would've applied for my 820. My card was valid for a year I think.


They will send one automatically, so make sure your address is always up to date


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

summersky said:


> They will send one automatically, so make sure your address is always up to date


Excellent. Better check the expiry date on my card so I know when to look out for the new one but I think it's about now.

Not planning to move any time soon.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It usually comes a couple of weeks before the expiry date.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

My interim card for Medicare was stopped, i just realized it, now according to medicare based on their status I have applied Permanent Residency and hence they stopped the temporary card. i dont even have Immigration status as to how my application is. Hope someone can shed a light on this.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What do you mean it has been stopped? They should keep sending you an interim one every 6 months until you get PR, once you get PR you get the green card.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Mish,

The status that I have on their system is applied for permanent residence, need to go to Medicare to appear in person and update them. Its so weird that they stopped
my blue card when I still dont have my approval letter &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is odd, did you get a letter from Medicare?


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Mish,

No letter at all but my vevo tells me I am on Provisional Resident ststus. No problem with Medicare as my Visa should have health entitlement.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am unsure why you need to go to Medicare then if they haven't sent you a letter to tell you to.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

I received 2 interim medicare cards(1 year each) since I arrived in the country. My second medicare card is expiring at the end of this month. I havent received the 6 moths one yet. Do I need to see them before the expiry of my current interim medicare card or just wait for them to send it?

Anyway we will have to endure the wait.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They send them automatically before they expire.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> They send them automatically before they expire.


Thanks Mish


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

That's odd that you guys only received a 6 month medicare card. My sons and I got ours for 12 months. Maybe this a new thing? We did have to go into the Medicare office with our visa letter, passports and all that. And as Mish said, they stated they will automatically send out a new card before this one expires.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> That's odd that you guys only received a 6 month medicare card. My sons and I got ours for 12 months. Maybe this a new thing? We did have to go into the Medicare office with our visa letter, passports and all that. And as Mish said, they stated they will automatically send out a new card before this one expires.


We lodged the 820 application on 14/05/16 820 and the medicare card has an expiration date of 13/5/17, so ours is a 12 month card too.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The Medicare cards are originally for 12 months and then after the 2 years they are only 6 monthly.

So when you lodge the 820 the first one you get is for 12 months and then when that one expires you get another 12 month one, but after the second 12 month one expires they only send it to you for 6 months. That is how it happened for my husband.

I think it is because they think the PR will only take 6 months from eligibility date.


----------

